
Show HN: Marina.io, an open source Docker Hub with ARM support - DoubleMalt
https://marina.io
======
metakermit
A quick tutorial on how to get started with marina.io by deploying a simple
website to a Raspberry Pi can be found here:

[http://marina.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tutorial/quickstart.h...](http://marina.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tutorial/quickstart.html)

Helpful screenshots illustrate the whole process :)

------
winslow
Awesome. Will definitely be playing with this. One of my biggest frustrations
with getting docker on my pi has been the lack of support for arm builds and
having to rebuild every image needed (which kind of defeats the purpose of
docker hub).

~~~
metakermit
Cool! Feel free to reach out to us if you have any trouble using marina :)

------
komuW
Does this support arm only, or other archs supported?

~~~
DoubleMalt
At the moment we build for the armhf and aarch64 (64 bit ARM) because that's
where we perceive to be a gap.

But there it would be pretty easy to add additional architectures if people
want them.

------
metakermit
BTW, for everyone who wants to discuss marina.io with us in more depth, we
created a "marina.io" category on our Discourse forum:

[https://discourse.cloudfleet.io/c/marinaio](https://discourse.cloudfleet.io/c/marinaio)

------
corwin7
Great, when you register you get an email with a link to register again.

~~~
metakermit
OK, I tried it out and I see what you mean. I opened an issue on GitHub –
[https://github.com/cloudfleet/floating-
dock/issues/12](https://github.com/cloudfleet/floating-dock/issues/12)

Thanks for reporting this, corwin7!

~~~
corwin7
Thanks for working on fixing it!

